# Help!! My nose has turned pink!!



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I know that some goldens get pink noses eventually, and I've also heard about noses that go from pink to black and back again with the seasons, but I've heard contradictions as to which way it goes with which season! And is it even true? Does anyone happen to know? I swear her nose has gotten pinker this winter. I'm wondering if I should hope for it to blacken up in the spring, or get used to her looking like Rudolph's cousin!

Can I see some pics of other pink-nosed goldens out there?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunnys nose is about the color of Oaklys right now. Good old snow nose. He got is last winter too and it never got fully black last summer.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack's nose is turning pink this winter never did before. Don't know if it will turn black in the summer. Spice ones her nose turned it stayed that way all the time


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmmm..... Thanks for the quick responses, but I want it to turn dark black again!:bawling: But of course, I will love her anyway, it will just make it harder to find something dark to clone when I need to fix her eyes from the camera flash!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Try a Magic Marker.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Try a Magic Marker.


I meant to mention that before! I remember lamenting about her nose last year and you suggested a Sharpie! I guess we're both just re-using old material! We've been around these forums too long!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The first pic is Robbie in May 07, the second pic is ,July 05, third is Jan 06, his nose has turned brown. It was pitch black in 05 when we adopted him. It has gotten lighter in the last year too.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> The first pic is Robbie in May 07, the second pic is ,July 05, third is Jan 06, his nose has turned brown. It was pitch black in 05 when we adopted him. It has gotten lighter in the last year too.


Wow! Weird! I've never known a nose to turn brown, but his certainly has! I wonder why?? Anyone know?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it all depends. Some dogs, their noses do go back to black, others I think go darker in the warmer/summer months, but are never as dark as they were before the snow nose occured.

That's how it was with Park as you can see...

First picture (if I did this right) is what Parker's nose USED to look like prior to getting his first "snow nose". His nose stayed dark the first winter. 

Second.... ohhh... getting our first snow nose in December 2006!

Third... now we got a full fledge snow nose in Feb. 2007... but we're trying to cover that up with snow!!

Next... July of this year... I'd say that's as dark as we go now.

And last but not least... our snow nose for this season! I love the tiny black dot in the center!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I love that last picture! And it's funny how I can see the spot in the summer picture, but it is much darker in the winter one. Would he happen to have any black spots on his tongue as well? I'm wondering if there is any connection, because Sunny got her tongue spot around the time her nose first turned pinkish...




hgatesy said:


> I think it all depends. Some dogs, their noses do go back to black, others I think go darker in the warmer/summer months, but are never as dark as they were before the snow nose occured.
> 
> That's how it was with Park as you can see...
> 
> ...


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jensen's 'half-uncle' Parker (who belongs to my parents) has permanent pink winter-nose even though he now spends his winters in Florida. Jensen is on the left and Parker is on the right...the two of them taking over the whole king-sized bed! Jensen's nose gets a tiny shade pinker in the winter, but always returns to normal in the spring. I think I disturbed them from a really good nap!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

jm2319 said:


> Jensen's 'half-uncle' Parker (who belongs to my parents) has permanent pink winter-nose even though he now spends his winters in Florida. Jensen is on the left and Parker is on the right...the two of them taking over the whole king-sized bed! Jensen's nose gets a tiny shade pinker in the winter, but always returns to normal in the spring. I think I disturbed them from a really good nap!
> 
> View attachment 16294


So I wonder if he wouldn't have gotten it if he'd always lived in Florida? Does it really have to do with the cold? Any goldens out there from CA who get the pink nose thing? 

I love that comforter and shams! And the light dogs go just beautifully with it! Now let them get back to sleep!


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Allie says, I'll give you some nose....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kody's nose always turned pinkish in the winter then back to black in the summer. The older he got the longer it would stay pink. I just noticed the other day that Jester was getting his "winter nose" this year (second winter). He has a slight loss of pigment just in the center of his nose.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The answer to you question is definitely "YES". Yes, it might turn black again. Yes, it might not. We will all know next spring. 

It might even turn black again over the next couple of years, and then not do it again. It is all a cr*p shoot IMHO. You might be able to learn something by looking at your doggies parents.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's turned a pinkish/brown and it never went back to a full black. it does get darker again in summer, but not the dark black she had as a puppy.


----------



## Rufus0903 (Dec 3, 2007)

Rufus's nose was black but turned pink when he was 1.


----------

